# Reaching for the skys



## Blackie54 (May 27, 2014)

I had a couple plants that was not doing to good, not filling out. They were about 2ft. tall. So I pulled it up an striped the lower 2thirds of leaves off.In a 5 gal bucket I mixed up more MG a lot of permits and a couple landfills of 13-13-13. Now only 6 inches of plant is showing. Will keep posted.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 27, 2014)

oookay :watchplant:


:joint4:


----------



## Blackie54 (May 27, 2014)

Keyboard not spelling to good. It was perlite an hand full of 13-13-13.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 27, 2014)

Sounds like a lot of fertilizer.... why didnt you just take pics and post them up.

we might have been able to solve your problem...

it might be to late now.


----------



## BenfukD (May 28, 2014)

trillions of atoms said:


> Sounds like a lot of fertilizer.... why didnt you just take pics and post them up.
> 
> we might have been able to solve your problem...
> 
> it might be to late now.




They may have small hands:huh:


----------



## Kindbud (May 28, 2014)

yeah u just screawed up


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 28, 2014)

If your light isn't strong enough the plants will stretch toward it. MJ is a high energy plant that needs a lot of light to grow optimally. If they are Sativa dominant then they are naturally going to grow tall and "leggy", and cutting off the bottom growth only encourages them to grow faster out the tops of the plants.

I hope you aren't using Miracle grow soil AND adding 13-13-13 fertilizer  that is waaay too hot for MJ to grow healthy in. MJ needs to be in soil that is either formulated or mixed with the proper nutrients for MJ or medium that is totally nutrient ffree so that you can feed it a MJ formulated nutrient regimen.


----------

